

Meet Your Microbes: uBiome Offers New Service - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/meet-your-microbes-ubiome-offers-new-service/

======
DanBC
I hope they're ready for the people with Morgellons. Some of them are
persistent and not as rational as they could be. I can see this service being
initially popular with the Morgellons crowd until the results return negative
for whatever mysterious organism is supposed to be the cause.

I sound dismissive of Morgellons, but I'm not. It sounds terrible, and it's a
shame that people have misdiagnosed itch disorders. But an itch disorder isn't
unknown unfindable alien bugs.

